# Salary checker



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

*What's your gross annual income ?*​
Â£0 - Â£10k (Daddy bought it for me)21.61%Â£10k - Â£20k (the repayments sting)43.23%Â£20k - Â£30k (nice wheels but can't afford Optimax)1411.29%Â£30k - Â£40k (getting yummy)2520.16%Â£40k - Â£50k (should I trade up to a Porker ... ?)1713.71%Â£50k - Â£60k (visitng the Porsche showroom next week)1512.10%Â£60k - Â£70k (the wifey has a Cayenne)1915.32%Â£80k - Â£90k (now I know I left the TT somewhere ... but at which house?)97.26%Â£90k - Â£100k (that 360 spider is looking appealing ... surely Ferarri dealerships offer better serivce than Audi ... ?)64.84%Â£100k - Â£110k (do I get the Gallardo in yellow or black)21.61%Â£110k - Â£120k (just how much would Beyonce cost for a night?)118.87%


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Ok, so just how loaded (or not) are we ???

I am assuming votes are confidential ... ?

Anyway, we're forever finding out what everyone does, and how old we all are. Would be interested to know what the average salary of a TT owner is. Surely I'm not the only one curious ?

Am I being majorly crass and will I be shunned forever?

Perhaps my next poll should be 'How honest were you in the salary poll?'


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is this for joint family income or just for mine? I used mine only so couldn't exceed the 70k figure.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Is this for joint family income or just for mine? I used mine only so couldn't exceed the 70k figure.


Er .. I only included mine to be fair.

So without mathematics you can all work out how much I earn and chuckle at my income.

Although to be fair I forgot to include income from property. So my vote is wrong.

Ah well.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Is this for joint family income or just for mine? I used mine only so couldn't exceed the 70k figure.


... and does she have a Cayenne ? :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

What do you do if one earns more than Â£120k a year?


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> What do you do if one earns more than Â£120k a year?


Well you should be off sunning yourself. Not on here. Unless you've a wireless lan set up for the beach.

There was actually a Â£120k+ option ... but it would appear the poll has a limit to how many options there are.... and so it hasn't been included.

I suggest you donate sufficient money to me and just vote on the top option available. And ditch the S2000


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> What do you do if one earns more than Â£120k a year?


Move out of Bristol. :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > What do you do if one earns more than Â£120k a year?
> ...


I didn't necessarily say I was talking about me, however I do know of 2 forum members that earn more than Â£120k a year.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


I guessed it wasn't you, hence the smiley.

Oh, and bully for you - you must be proud. :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > r1 said:
> ...


I'm envious of them, not proud! :wink:


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


No disrespect but when my salary hits 6 figures (without decimal places) I won't be driving a TT.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Other Marques.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

che6mw said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Is this for joint family income or just for mine? I used mine only so couldn't exceed the 70k figure.
> ...


Do you own and rent property?

Should this survey include any extras we get such as healthcare, free shares, share schemes etc? I haven't included these.

I also own property in Greece but haven't included my rental income here.

And my wife doesn't drive any car. I don't think that you can drive a Cayenne with a 70k income, well not a Turbo one. :wink: Unless of course you don't have any mortgage to pay.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> What do you do if one earns more than Â£120k a year?


Two out of 4000 is only a tiny minority. :wink:

But you may earn that much, but if you have a half a million mortgage, what good does it make?


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Nobody's claiming benefits then.....


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Do you own and rent property?
> 
> Should this survey include any extras we get such as healthcare, free shares, share schemes etc? I haven't included these.
> 
> ...


I don't have all the answers!!! I guess I answered with my gross annual basic salary. Not including bonuses. Not including other income from my girlfriend, rent, dog, cat or betting!!

We own in north London (live there) and rent out property in Southampton (our previous address).

I didn't include any money i've got down the back of the sofa either.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

60k-70k
80k-90k

have u something against those between 70k-80k range then?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

chip said:


> 60k-70k
> 80k-90k
> 
> have u something against those between 70k-80k range then?


LOL...I thought this too.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

chip said:


> 60k-70k
> 80k-90k
> 
> have u something against those between 70k-80k range then?


I've made a right tit of this, haven't I?!!!

I just never thought it through!

BTW- Got the paint man coming Friday, hopefully. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Storm (Aug 4, 2004)

Is this the thread in which I'm supposed to wave my willy around in?

:roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Storm said:


> Is this the thread in which I'm supposed to wave my willy around in?
> 
> :roll:


Only if you have something interesting to show us. :roll:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Storm said:


> Is this the thread in which I'm supposed to wave my willy around in?
> 
> :roll:


 :lol:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> I didn't necessarily say I was talking about me, however I do know of 2 forum members that earn more than Â£120k a year.


C'mon then, who is it? Who do we send our begging letters to?


----------



## bilbo baggins (Jun 10, 2004)

The wifey has a Ford Ka


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

IF you can include benefits how much do I put down for unlimited rail travel ,I mean it Â£176 return to London from here first thing in the morning multiply that by 363 + 16 days first class so thats Â£264*16 gives me Â£68464 plus my salary wahey Â£90k+ :lol:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Are we counting bank interest? As I make more than my Â£35k salary in interest each year  I enjoy my job, before that gets asked


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

just how much would Beyonce cost for a night...?

ain't she only supposed to be Â£8.97 from Tesco ? and even that's expensive...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > What do you do if one earns more than Â£120k a year?
> ...


Tell me about it.

On paper, i've just broken millionaire worth status 8) , but defo not net worth


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


The good times will come when you are retired and you live in a home worth 1 million or more with a fully paid off mortgage. :wink:


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Mine was paid off last year


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

che6mw said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > r1 said:
> ...


Exactly. Can't understand why someone would be driving a TT with a six figure income. I'd be onto a Merc SL or Maserati or something similar.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Maybe the people that said they have a six figure salary they are dreaming about it! 

Or as I said before they may have a huge mortgage of half a million or more so their repayments is Â£3-4k a month, so not much money left afterwards for a more expensive car.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

NickP said:


> Mine was paid off last year


Well done Nick...you have certainly have demonstrated your prudence and how to handle money. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Maybe the people that said they have a six figure salary they are dreaming about it!


Or maybe cars aren't their number one priority.

e.g. they may like lots of holidays, a big house, a family, may run multiple cars, may have expensive interests (e.g horses) etc, etc

Makes me laugh when people judge others simply based on their own choices or their own perceptions. :roll: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the people that said they have a six figure salary they are dreaming about it!
> ...


V true we have a comfortable house, 1 car and a TT that continually breaks down :lol: horse lorry (a bit run down) horse to go with it, 3 kids (bless them they could be a 911!), 2 dogs, cat, 2 rabbits, 2 gerbils, a hamster, ( My wife never should have watched Dr Do-Little)

But i love em except for the Hamster that keeps biting the little one !


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> But i love em except for the Hamster that keeps biting the little one !


Well at least your honest about the size of some things! :lol:  :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the people that said they have a six figure salary they are dreaming about it!
> ...


Are you serious about this comment? This is a car forum and caters for people that love cars. And you are telling me that people don't have it as a number one priority?

Some of the forum member here even rent accommodation and they don't have their own house, because they love their cars so much.

It makes me laugh too that you don't see this within our car forum. :roll: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

L8_0RGY said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > But i love em except for the Hamster that keeps biting the little one !
> ...


"---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------" 5 3/4 inches Too


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the people that said they have a six figure salary they are dreaming about it!
> ...


Don't think anyone is judging anyone ScoTTy. But we all like nice things be it houses or horses of hamsters or holidays.

And being a TT forum with such enthusiasm for one car I kind of assume that extends to other cars. And as much as I love the TT if I was earning twice what i'm on now I wouldn't be driving it. There are two many nice cars out there to settle for something like the TT. Lets face it, as cars go it isn't all that pricey in the scheme of things, and it is decidedly ordinary these days. Gorgeous, yes. Well designed, yes. Even a classic I would say.

But I'm with L8_orgy - when my salary hits 6 figures I'd have a Merc SL or even better an Aston Martin AMV8 on the drive.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> NickP said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was paid off last year
> ...


 Not sure paying off your mortgage show's you know how to handle money. A mortgage with the money in the bank, so it's available to earn more with it than interest paid, show's you can handle and manipulate money.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > NickP said:
> ...


Agreed. Even instant accounts offer 7% these days. That's got to outpace some of the more expensive of mortgages. ... ?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

che6mw said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


7% minus the 40% tax!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NickP said:


> Mine was paid off last year


One day perhaps, i can only hope


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the people that said they have a six figure salary they are dreaming about it!
> ...


Six figure earnings are not that uncommon, certainly in the software (sales) industry, corp finance, city banking & probably many other industries.

Fact of the matter is, once you've been raped by the revenue & DWP that knocks the net cash right down & other things such as children, wifes/partners that you financially support, property, holidays & general living expenses soon eat that away.

If you want the nice things in life, you have to pay for them & they don't come cheap.

I don't think i could justify or afford to spend much more than Â£60K on a car for myself, unless i moved into the Â£200K plus earning bracket or won the lottery. Although next year (with a little luck) i'll be running around in a New M5 & the missus will be larging it in a new S4 cab 8)

Horses for courses though


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Well it's good to see you're modest about it. :wink: New money.... :roll: :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Christ!

Who cares? it doesn't make you a better person, i'm doing very nicely thank you, as are most on here but i'm not crass enough to enquire about others.

One point tho' owning your own house is far more important than any car.

but i'm greedy i have eight


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i think those who have had to work and save for there cars will get more enjoyment from them than those who can just change there cars as and when


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Uncommon? Well only about 1% of the working population earns over 100k a year. The working population in the UK is 24million. So about 240,000 people earn that kind of salary.

But in a 100k salary so much is taken away from you on taxes and NI that you end up taking home about 60k, giving you a net monthly income of Â£5k a month. If you have a mortgage of 400k to 500k typical in London, this money is actually peanuts are the repayment are almost 3k a month.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I wouldn't have thought it was as high as 1% Nick - I think the last figures I saw were around 0.5% earning over 100K.

The points are very valid though - I could I guess move to a smaller house and buy a Ferrari but I'd rather have a nice house in a nice area and spend an amount I feel comfortable with on a car which will only depreciate.

If you have Jay Kays money (mind you he doesn't have wife / family) or Nick Mason's you can afford to indulge - especially if in Nick Mason's case you can make a nice business out of it. Â£5000 a day for the Enzo 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Let me throw it back to you....so out of all the things I listed you're suggesting that your car is the numberone priority? Fair enough but i _think_ most people will have some things about the car they drive. I certainly do.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Its all relevant.

I certainly don't have close to a Â£100K+ salary (wish i did), but its fairly high & good bonuses / commision take my income to a level i'm more than happy with, but i have to work very hard & that includes 60 hour weeks to make the kind of money i want / now need to survive.

Bottom line i guess is that many on here will have fairly comfortable incomes & enjoy driving a nice motor (either TT or something different). Most with sense would make sure that all their cash does not go soley on their car, but each to their own if some do.

Many more important things in life than cars. Financial security for the furture for my family is one of mine so property is were most of my disposable will be going in the future, as the markets scare the shit out of me, so i feel much safer with property.


----------

